
Elon Musk Reveals Plans for His Million-Mile Battery - rmason
https://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/hybrid-electric/a32576671/elon-musk-tesla-million-mile-battery/
======
ganzuul
"“New, low-cost batteries designed to last for a million miles of use and
enable electric Teslas to sell profitably for the same price or less than a
gasoline vehicle are just part of Musk’s agenda,” Reuters reports."

What bizarre phrasing.

